# Topics > Related topics > History >  "Ancient Discoveries", "Robots", United Kingdom, 2007

## Airicist

wild-dream.com/production/ancient-discoveries

"Ancient Discoveries" on Wikipedia

"Ancient Discoveries" on IMDb

"Ancient Discoveries" on TopDocumentaryFilms

----------


## Airicist

Ancient Death Machines

Published on Apr 7, 2012




> Documentary about killing machines

----------

